# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Изменения на форуме

## Mazaykina

Я думаю, Николай не будет против копирования его поста. 


> Уважаемые пользователи!
> 
> После долгих рассуждений с модераторами о дальнейшем развитии форума, я решил безвозмездно передать основную часть форума в хорошие руки, а именно, Марине Зайкиной (модератор на нашем форуме - Mazaykina). Небольшая часть форума, преимущественно технические разделы, такие как «Мастерская звука», останутся на своих местах. Т. е. форум будет разделён на две части, «большую» и «поменьше». Основная часть форума будет передана Марине, и будет находиться под адресом forum.in-ku.com. Та часть, что поменьше, будет доступна по прежнему адресу: forum.plus-msk.ru.
> 
> Это значит, что теперь администратором форума будет Марина, и все вопросы, связанные с его работой и развитием будет решать, в первую очередь она (ну и её помощники, коих она вам обязательно представит в скором времени). Исключение составляет «малая» часть форума, которой по-прежнему буду заниматься я.
> 
> Некоторые из причин, следующие; Форум стал довольно большим, и требует много времени на администрирование, коего иногда не хватает. А чтобы развивать форум, требуется ещё больше времени. По словам Марины – она готова сейчас уделять относительно много времени форуму, и имеет некоторые задумки относительно этого. 
> Буду рад, если ей удастся сделать форум ещё интереснее и полезнее.
> 
> ...


*Добавлено через 41 минуту*
От себя хочу добавить. 

Мы не ушли на новый форум, просто наш старый  сменил адрес, чуток похудев. :wink: Все те наработки, идеи, которые были созданы нашим админом Николаем, мы сохраняем и будем стараться развивать. Все модераторы- мои коллеги, которые отдавали свое свободное время на развитие форума, ОЧЕНЬ надеюсь, будуть и дальше это делать. :wink:
Все темы и разделы, которых теперь нет у нас- есть у нашего ПАРТНЕРА- форума forum.plus-msk.ru Каждый может спокойно общаться на обоих равноправных форумах. 
Коллекция минусовок- осталась на сайте и любой пользователь может ею воспользоваться.
Логотип, созданный нашей форумчанкой Ронькой- Вероникой остается на на нашем родном msk. Сейчас заканчивается работа над дизайном и программированием нашего сайта- INter-KUltur Haus и соответственно будет и новый логотип. 
Обо всех новинках - администрация в моем лице и лице Владимира Vekosa будет вас информировать.

----------


## muzanna

*Mazaykina*,
 Мариночка, искренне рада и за тебя и за форум.)Вы ОБА молодцы и оба друг без друга были бы неполными- для меня , по крайней мере.):biggrin:
Успеха и процветания этому форуму, на сколько бы частей он не делился- он навсегда наш, самый первый, и самый=самый.) :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## yurochka

*Mazaykina*,
МАРИНОЧКА!
Не знаю поздравлять, или выражать сочувствие....По любому *УДАЧИ* тебе, и нам...  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

И такой поооодленький вопросик...Не планируется старый, добрый обмен...ну сама догадалась чего....:rolleyes:
С уважением, Юрий...

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Не планируется старый, добрый обмен...ну сама догадалась чего....


В том виде, в котором он был когда то-однозначно нет. В свое время, он закрылся не по прихоти, а по обьективным причинам. Одна из них-это авторские права. Мы долго думали, что можно сделать в этом направлении, что бы не создавать юридического прецедента. Пока окончательного, юридически грамотного варианта и решения нет.

----------


## yurochka

*vekos*,
 А жаль... :frown:
Я не потому, что "пылесосил", скорее наоборот...просто сравнивая бывший MSK, ПО ОБМЕНУ И ПОИСКУ, и другие форумы, склоняюсь,  по материалу( качество,  разнообразность, оперативность) в сторону MSK////
Увы!!!!   :eek:
Спасибо.....

----------


## Yuli4ka

Все течет, все изменяется!!!

Верю, что эти изменения только в лучшую сторону!!!

Нашим модераторам - удачи, терпения и творческих сил!!!  

Будем рады всему новому, хорошему, быстрому, качественному!!!

----------


## Ledi

> Мы не ушли на новый форум, просто наш старый сменил адрес, чуток похудев.





> Логотип, созданный нашей форумчанкой Ронькой- Вероникой остается на на нашем родном msk.





> заканчивается работа над дизайном и программированием нашего сайта- INter-KUltur Haus и соответственно будет и новый логотип.


Значит ушли на НОВЫЙ форум.

Всё что произошло на *plus-msk.ru* - это как развал СССР. 
Одному захотелось стать хозяином,по личкам разослал предложения с приглашением на другой /один в один похожий с *plus-msk.ru* /, потом другие начали обливать г....м Николая и по личкам опять же приглашать на др. форумы. В результате имеем то, что имеем  :Jopa:

----------


## КП

Надеюсь,что на форуме будет доброжелательная атмосфера!И что больше никогда не повторятся разные склоки .Все-таки главное,форум-это общение единомышлеников.Давайте вместе пресекать провокации,а они несомненно будут предприниматься недоброжелателями форума,теми,кто приходит сюда самоутверждаться за наш счет.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> В результате имеем то, что имеем


Милая Леди,я об этом и говорю-в нормальном коллективе никто не самоутверждается за счет других.Мы здесь собираемся для общения,а не для удовлетворения собственных амбиций.("начальники",гении и прочие)

----------


## Ledi

> в нормальном коллективе никто не самоутверждается за счет других.Мы здесь собираемся для общения,а не для удовлетворения собственных амбиций.


*КП*,
 :Ok: 
К большому сожалению, большая часть здесь была амБИциозникофффффф  :Jopa:

----------


## Порубовы

> Одному захотелось стать хозяином,по личкам разослал предложения с приглашением на другой /один в один похожий с plus-msk.ru /, потом другие начали обливать г....м Николая и по личкам опять же приглашать на др. форумы. В результате имеем то, что имеем


а что ужасного мы имеем? вроде нет клона форума - есть разделение. И исходя из первого поста - без взаимных обид и упрёков.

удачи и одному и другому форуму в развитии!

----------


## Ledi

> а что ужасного мы имеем? вроде нет клона форума - есть разделение. И исходя из первого поста - без взаимных обид и упрёков.


*Порубовы*,
 Вам не понять, это знаю те кто с первых лет создания *plus-msk.ru* и говорила я не о *in-ku.com*

----------


## Раюшка

А какие темы остались на МСК? И я почему-то не могу зайти на МСК теперь.....:frown:
То есть, заходя на МСК, вижу сообщение от Николая, захожу по ссылке на этот форум - нормально, пытаюсь зайти на МСК - снова вижу сообщение Николая....

Надеюсь, всё, что ни делается, - к лучшему. :Ok:

----------


## Ledi

> снова вижу сообщение Николая....


*Раюшка*,
 А ниже не пробовала опустить окошко?

----------


## Порубовы

> Порубовы,
> Вам не понять, это знаю те кто с первых лет создания


с этим форумом да, ситуации не знаем, но видели разделение многих форумов. с обидами и упрёками, с очень некрасивым поведением форумчан. надеемся тут подобного не повториться.



> А ниже не пробовала опустить окошко?


у нас только час назад получилось на мск и здесь что-то увидеть. это может зависить от кеша провайдера. если не получается -то надо подождать. обычно сутки.

----------


## oleg99

> В результате имеем то, что


скоро объединимся в 


> INter-KUltur Haus


-так надо понимать? :Ok: 
_по моему,-проще ,когда всё рядом,-под рукой и софт,и тех.темы,и общение,и флуд(в раз. пределах))-и  :flower:  и  :Pivo: 
...:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> А ниже не пробовала опустить окошко?


-Да!-открылся давно уже филиал!!--оно просто широкое,сообщение ..в окошке))):wink:

----------


## maknata

> Всё что произошло на plus-msk.ru - это как развал СССР.


Танюшик! А давай воспринимать это как другое явление?:wink: ( ты же знаешь, мы же  из СТАРОГО форума, помнишь, как радовались новой звёздочке, а как поздравляли с "красненькой"? А утка от Билли?, а потом переезд на НОВЫЙ форум, помнишь как лазали по старым страницам, как обидно было что там пусто, как радовались, что кто то там появился... но мы привыкли к другому, лучшему) Просто иногда мы вырастаем из своих штанишек. И хоть как они не были удобны, мы покупаем себе новые вещи...  И не всегда в большом кармане наших штанишек находилась нужная нам вещь. Искали в другом месте. И не роптали... А сейчас нам подарили новые брюки. Без карманов. Ну и что? Зато удобно, мой размерчик, мой цвет и всё-всё - моё! А карманы со временем пришьются :Aga: 
Маришенька (Мазайкина), Володя (Векос)! ОГРОМНОЕ вам спасибо за новый форум! :flower:  :Pivo:  (Надо продумать как вам магарыч нашей "кущиивкой" и салом передать:rolleyes:)Уж кому как не мне знать, сколько сил, енергии вы вкладываете в любое дело за которе берётесь! :Ok:  Одно могу сказать - я буду с вами всегда, я не предам.  Единственное, что хочу попросить - а можно вернуть из бани тех людей, к которым в Пскове душа прикипела, и сейчас мне очень не хватает общения с ними - Карена, Влада (Арнава), Олежку (Моро) ... С Кареном раз по телефону поболтала ( море позитива!!!), ну а с другими связь вообще прервалась:frown:

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Млинннн.. вот дура то! (эт я о себе) Написала, отправила, пошла на кухню покурить.. и слёзы градом. Эт чувствия переполняють.:biggrin:
*Ребята! Хотите мне больно сделать? Отберите у меня форум!  Я вас всех оч. ЛЮЮЮЮЮЮЮ!!!!!!!*

----------


## Мелодия

А я не "парюсь": открыла одновременно оба форума, как обычно я два раздела открывала, и там, и там успеваю :biggrin: . А если честно, теперь на том мне совсем делать нечего :frown: В разделы, которые остались ТАМ, я ни разу не заходила  :Oj:  Скорее всего, пропишусь на ЭТОМ форуме :tongue: 
Всем  :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> помнишь, как радовались новой звёздочке,


Кито меня вспомнил?))))))) Шутка)
Натуся, сколько ж я тебя не виделаааааааааааааааа!!!!!!!!!!!!




> А сейчас нам подарили новые брюки. Без карманов. Ну и что? Зато удобно, мой размерчик, мой цвет и всё-всё - моё! А карманы со временем пришьются


А мы их нарисуем сами, карманы то))) делов то! Пережили один переезд (и не только его), а к новому дому привыкатъ не долго придётся.... семья всё та же, мебель по другому поставлена, так привыкнем))))) Главное "крыша" не протекает, вот что мне нравится)))))))))

----------


## nataly_laygurt

[QUOTE=Мелодия;2358947]А я не "парюсь": открыла одновременно оба форума, как обычно я два раздела открывала, и там, и там успеваю :biggrin: . А если честно, теперь на том мне совсем делать нечего :frown: В разделы, которые остались ТАМ, я ни разу не заходила  :Oj:  Скорее всего, пропишусь на ЭТОМ форуме :tongue: 
Всем  :flower: [/QU

Я с вам совершенно согласна!!! :Aga: 
И чего зря нервничать и переживать?????:eek:
Я тоже собираюсь прописаться на этом форуме!!!!:tongue:
И удачи всем нам!!! :Ok:

----------


## Shcapkov

> В том виде, в котором он был когда то-однозначно нет. В свое время, он закрылся не по прихоти, а по обьективным причинам. Одна из них-это авторские права


Я может чего недопонимаю , но как же другие сайты  работают с обменом .

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

Мариночка!
Рада за тебя и за форум, что всё сдвинолось, надеюсь, для тебя, в лучшую сторону.
Дай Бог тебе сил и здоровья и побольше позитива! :Ok:

----------


## Лев

> Я может чего недопонимаю , но как же другие сайты работают с обменом .


Достанет длинная рука компетентных органов... всему своё время.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> но как же другие сайты работают с обменом .


Все очень просто. У нас и в некоторых других странах, пока это возможно. Но уже стали появляться сообщения о том, что соответствующие органы начали отслеживать интернет ресурсы на предмет авторских прав. Сервер, на котором работает данный форум и в дальнейшем новый сайт, находится в германии и зарегистрирован на физическое лицо. Я думаю, что не надо обьяснять строгость европейских законов и неизбежность наказаний за их нарушение.

----------


## Мелодия

*vekos*, а мы на одном форуме (по обмену комплектов детских песен) создаем тему, а ссылки отправляем в личку. Может здесь тоже можно будет так сделать?...  :Oj:  :rolleyes:  :flower:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> а мы на одном форуме (по обмену комплектов детских песен) создаем тему, а ссылки отправляем в личку. Может здесь тоже можно будет так сделать?...


Мы ищем безопасные варианты. Тут тоже не все так просто с юридической точки зрения.

----------


## Mazaykina

Дорогие форумчане! С разрешения моего собеседника- копирую наш диалог в скайпе, потому что его вопросы- это вопросы многих из вас.




> [22:37:01] kivlast: на мой взгляд, чисто для музыкантов тем нет, для общения
> [22:37:34] Марина Зайкина: это твой взгляд- я его принимаю, но это не мой взгляд. :wink::biggrin:
> Вот через месяц- полтора, когда появятся все разделы, которые я планирую и сайт делаю под это, тогда скажешь. Ок?
> [22:38:53] Марина Зайкина: чисто по техническим вопросам- разговоры на старом форуме.
> Пожалуйста, общайтесь, сколько угодно. Я НЕ КОПИРУЮ КОЛИН ФОРУМ. МЫ РАЗДЕЛИЛИ И ВЕДЕМ КАЖДЫЙ СВОЮ ЛИНИЮ!
> [22:40:06] kivlast: но не у него, не у тебя нечего музыкантам делать
> [22:40:24] Марина Зайкина: а что ты имеешь в виду под общением музыкантов?
> [22:41:04] Марина Зайкина:  все разделы свободного общения и обо всем- это разделы, где тусуются ТОЛЬКО музыканты.
> [22:41:59] kivlast: на мой взгляд, чтобы обьединить лабухов, всетаки нужны темы о фанерах, тогда начнут подтягиватся
> ...

----------


## КП

> Марина Зайкина: все разделы свободного общения и обо всем- это разделы, где тусуются ТОЛЬКО музыканты.


 А нам больше негде тусоваться. Еще в музоборудовании и в разделах с порограммами,куплю-продам и ищу работу.В этой части форума их не осталось.
 Минусовки в наше время найти не проблема,поиск рулит.Флудим,общаемся-все клево, с удовольствием ,а вот серьезных разделов  о проблемах музыкантов нет.Далеко не все лабухи занимаются сочинительством.Нужна тема о кабацком репертуаре,к примеру (без обменов минусами-плюсами,сами сделаем или найдем,но нужно знать что в ходу в ресторанах,что новенькое появилось),что сейчас заказывают,под что колбасится народ,какие заработки,советы,вопросы по работе и проч.А то сейчас все это перемешано в флудных разделах.Мы,лабухи, конечно в основной массе юморной народ,но все-таки нам нужен свой раздел,как у ведущих.*"Для лабухов"*

----------


## Mazaykina

> Нужна тема о кабацком репертуаре,к примеру (без обменов минусами-плюсами,сами сделаем или найдем,но нужно знать что в ходу в ресторанах,что новенькое появилось),что сейчас заказывают,под что колбасится народ,какие заработки,советы,вопросы по работе и проч.


А вот это как раз то, что и мы хотели сделать.  :Ok:

----------


## Shcapkov

> Я думаю, что не надо обьяснять строгость европейских законов


 Жаль. :Tu:

----------


## yurochka

> .... европейских законов и неизбежность наказаний за их нарушение.


Сайт в Европе, а мы ......не буду продолжать...и смайлик не вставлю  .:rolleyes:  :Ha:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Уважаемые модераторы, я представляю насколько сложно быть координатором стольких энергетических потоков:biggrin:, но у меня есть после всех изменений чувство, что не все точки над i поставлены и нужно отделить зёрна от плевел. Дайте, пожалуйста, аргументированный ответ на такой вопрос:
Почему нельзя сохранить возможность видеть " спасибо" в кабинете?

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Почему нельзя сохранить возможность видеть " спасибо" в кабинете?


Дело в том, что сам форум, его движек и интерфейс, не имеет такой функции, как кнопка "Спасибо". Эта функция устанавливается как внешний модуль. В этом модуле имеются только те функции, которые уже действуют. Даже если бы мы очень захотели что то добавить из функций к этому модулю, мы это сделать не сможем, потому что не возможно что то добавить, если этого в принципе нет. Если сказать еще проще, то этой функции, о которой вы просите, просто нет в этом модуле. Надеюсь исчерпывающе ответил.

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*V.Kostrov*,
Даже не надейтесь:smile:. 
Моё гуманитарное образование даёт мне возможность очень относительно разобраться в вашем ответе, но я всё же рискну уточнить:


> потому что не возможно что то добавить, если этого в принципе нет.


 Насколько я понимаю, такая возможность была до введения системы отзывов.
Цель моего поста не вызывать раздражение, а получить информацию. Если вместе со всеми проведенными изменениями такая возможность необратимо утеряна, то получается, что сделать "спасибо" видимыми в кабинете невозможно по техническим причинам, а не по идейным. 
Что я и хотела узнать. Потому выражаю вам благодарность за информационную поддержку :Aga: .
Но вообще, остаётся впечатление, что "лес рубят - щепки летят".

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Но я совсем не хочу вызывать раздражение


:biggrin: Вызвать у меня раздражения очень не просто!!!:biggrin:



> если вместе со всеми проведенными изменениями такая такая возможность необратимо утеряна, то получается, что сделать "спасибо" видимыми в кабинете невозможно по техническим причинам, а не по идейным.


Именно по техническим!!!!

----------


## Kliakca

> Вызвать у меня раздражения очень не просто!!!


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: ой ли???


> Даже если бы мы очень захотели что то добавить из функций к этому модулю, мы это сделать не сможем, потому что не возможно что то добавить, если этого в принципе нет.


А прописать в этом модуле скрипт от весов, отражающий информацию в биокабинке? :biggrin:(шутка для разрядки кабинки)

----------


## V.Kostrov

> ой ли???


:biggrin: Настя, я же не сказал, что невозможно, я сказал, что очень не просто!!! :wink::biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> ой ли???


*V.Kostrov*,
 Это она про другое раздражение:rolleyes:

----------


## Volodя

Вот как только убрали репутацию-десяток человек катят бочку на меня... А ведь раньше мог из репутацией наказать...:frown: ЭХ....

----------


## Анжелла

Я  тоже не согласна, по поводу весов! Сколько новеньких поддерживаются благодаря им.И благодаря им мы прогнали Протамаду. И действительно было приятно открыть свой кабинет и прочитать те приятные слова и увидеть, что твои труды кому то пригодились. Негодовали мы только когда ставили минус и не подписывались, потому что такое поведение лично для меня не приемлемо. Я люблю, чтоб говорили в лицо, что тебе не нравится, говори в лицо, а не минуси подпольно. Зря конечно, но столько материала сейчас будет не похвалено и крылья людям подрезали. Я полностью согласна с Татьяной.Зря убрали и не спросили даже нас. :frown:

----------


## Ларико

> Я  тоже не согласна, по поводу весов! Сколько новеньких поддерживаются благодаря им.И благодаря им мы прогнали Протамаду. И действительно было приятно открыть свой кабинет и прочитать те приятные слова и увидеть, что твои труды кому то пригодились. Негодовали мы только когда ставили минус и не подписывались, потому что такое поведение лично для меня не приемлемо. Я люблю, чтоб говорили в лицо, что тебе не нравится, говори в лицо, а не минуси подпольно. Зря конечно, но столько материала сейчас будет не похвалено и крылья людям подрезали. Я полностью согласна с Татьяной.Зря убрали и не спросили даже нас. :frown:


*Анжелла!* Ты озвучила то, что я хотела сказать! Второй день хожу под впечатлением. Как что-то потеряла, очень нужное и очень личное.

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
И еще, знаете, если человек злой, без признаков хорошего воспитания и намека на интеллект в глазах, его уже не изменить. К чему я это пишу? *Те кто разводил грязь, будут ее разводить и дальше. Не на весах, так в личке.* И Администратор и Модераторы тоже это будут видеть. И что тогда? И лички убрать будем? Я считаю, что наказывать надо было не всех. ИМХО.

----------


## Инна Р.

*Ларико-2009*,
 С личками другое дело - когда пишут в личку, там видно - *кто пишет*, и это нормально - врага знаешь в лицо... а когда на форуме " уважаемые" граждани, а на весах .... - это ужасно и позорно. 
Успокойтесь, ребята. Все хорошие слова из вашего кабинета переместятся в темы!!! Они никуда не исчезнут! :smile:

----------


## Ольга Oskar

весы пропали :redface: я вначале даже не сообразила :smile:
А такой вопрос - информация о нажатой кнопочке спасибо будет в моем кабинете отображаться или нет, просто до этого вроде было? :smile:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*altergot*,
Оля, нет, сейчас нет такой технической возможности. Хотя была ведь. Диалог на эту тему в начале страницы. Но, если очень захотеть, можно увидеть спасибо за свои сообщения. Об этом в посте №11 вот здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=127210

----------


## Kliakca

> Я люблю, чтоб говорили в лицо, что тебе не нравится, говори в лицо, а не минуси подпольно.


Вот для этого и убрали. 
Борьба с анонимами, теперь они смогут или в личку или в тему написать, а желание такое, портить настроение, отпадёт.
В обоих случаях отображается, кто это написал.
На моих глазах был случай, что в форуме появился новичок, написал всего два красивых стихотворения, а его загнали грязью в -30, только из-за того, что другой форумчанин принял его за своего неприятеля.
Девочки, если вам не пишут гадости, то уважайте других, которым гадят и поймите это правильно.
А отблагодарить вас могут в теме или в личке, где всё будет видно.
А лишние скрипты только нагружают сервер, на котором находится данный форум.
Чем меньше наворотов, тем быстрее работает у вас интернет соединения.

----------


## Benya

Настенька! Молодца! Поймите вы, не хотят вам модеры и админы ничего плохого! Просто стараются очистить форум от всякой "каки", которой и в жизни-то навалом, а в сети-тем паче! Не нравится вам человек-жмите на "восклицательный знак"! Управа и на них найдется!

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Имхо! Выражения, мол: "Мог бы наказать репутацией", линчеванием пахнут...

----------


## ddaan

Слава те господи,что наконец-то убрали эти "дутые" репутации.....

----------


## Benya

Витек, просто мало кто из ведущих выходит за пределы своего раздела...

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Benya*,
 Честно говоря, не понятно в какой связи вы написали вышестоящее предложение....

----------


## Benya

Вот если бы выходили-то поняли. Спросите у людей, которые обитают в "Свободном общении" или "Обо всем", нужна-ли им репутация? Нам, например, надоели все закулисные интрижки, мы хотим простого общения. А заниматься самолюбованием, заходя в свой кабинет... Давно и бескорыстно шлем друг-другу минуса, не обращая внимания на очки репутации и надеемся, что и у вас будет примерно так.

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Benya*,
Вообще-то, в разделе ведущих достаточно много пользователей с радостью приняли отсутсвие весов и  репутации. Вот если бы вы почаще выходили за пределы своего раздела, вы бы это знали:wink:. Каждый берёт здесь то, что считает нужным, не стоит оперировать деструктивной терминологией, которая может вызвать конфликт:smile:.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Benya*,
*eva-prazdnik*,
Ребят, не спорьте, пожалуйста!  :flower:   Вы оба правы!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Mazaykina*,
 Не буду:smile:, думаю,  этот вопрос уже тоже закрыт.

----------


## Benya

Упаси Бог ругаться! Меньше всего этого хочу! Хочу просто, чтобы поняли, что на "репке"не сошелся клином и нужно это принять, как бы это не было неприятно. Я уважаю всех форумчан и извиняюсь, если Вас оскорбил. Не со зла.

----------


## Марья

> Зря убрали и не спросили даже нас.


Анжелл, если нас всех спрашивать, так в жизни истины не добьешься - это раз! Во вторых, с чего ты взяла, что нас кто-то должен спрашивать? Нам дали возможность всем познакомиться, общаться..так мы себя уже и хозяивами возомнили? Сразу сказка про лубяную и ледяную избушку вспоминается...



> А ведь раньше мог из репутацией наказать...


Володя, а кого ты этим испугал? 

Конечно, я тоже каждый день заглядывала - кто и что написал мне в репутации...Но это всего лишь особенность человеческого тщеславия. Написали хорошее - прияяятно...написали гадость и не подписались, ну и :tongue:вам..... Убрали репутацию - только лучше станет: меньше буду читать похвалюшки в свой адрес - меньше буду нос от гордости задирать, гадости читать не буду - расстраиваться меньше буду..Короче, кругом одна польза!!! :biggrin:

----------


## ненька

Марина, у меня к вам вопрос, почему произошла смена авторов  тем? вообще-то тема классическая музыка для дошкольников в разделе музыкальный материал является моей и я ее автор , а там появилось новое имя? почему?!

----------


## luudvig

Мариночка :flower: ,привет.Почему в "поздравлениях" нельзя вложить букет цветов?И воще,подраздела как-то не видать.С ув.Валера.

----------


## Benya

Валер! Я так понял, что речь о картинках? Если пользоваться sаvерiс.ru или другим подобным файлообменником, то все замечательно вставляется. По другому-никак, вложения на форуме не работают.

----------


## Mazaykina

*ненька*,
 С сожалению, не знаю, как вас зовут, в профиле ничего не написано.
Дело в том, что сейчас происходит рассортировка очень насыщенных по информативности беседок, в которые девочки- муз. руки  2 года!! складывали ВЕСЬ материал, накопленный ими за годы работы или найденный в интернете. Сейчас модераторы раскладывают этот материал по отдельным темам, что, согласитесь, УЖЕ огромный труд. При разнесеннии мы смотрим, если тема уже существует, то все посты, написанные ранее с выложенными ссылками переносятся в нее. Если не было такой темы- то открываем новую. В вашем случае получился первый вариант. О классической музыке разговоры шли очень давно и материала скопилось много. Поэтому вся информация складывается в уже открытую тему. НО когда переносятся посты, написанные раньше, чем ваш-* они* становятся первыми. Думаю, в этой теме по мере рассортировки беседок наберется еще постов 100. Так что материала по классической музыке вам будет ОГРОМНОЕ количество!!! Думаю, что цель, с которой вы открывали тему - достигнута. А кто стоит первый, не столь уж и важно.:wink: :Aga:  
КСТАТИ, если вы боитесь потерять какую-то тему, свою или чужую-  зайдите в ОПЦИИ темы (вверху) и нажмите- ПРИКРЕПИТЬ. Тогда каждый раз, заходя в свой кабинет вы в первую очередь будете видеть эти прикрепленные темы.

----------


## tolyanich

А я и не  зметил, что  теперь  нет  репутации:redface::biggrin:
Ну  и правильно убрали, так как   всё-равно не отражает объективную  реальность.
Ну  и немного познавательного  флуда:biggrin:
Репутация - мнение (более технически, социальная оценка) публики к человеку, группе людей, или организации. Это - важный фактор [снятие омонимии, необходимое] во многих областях, типа образования, бизнеса, сообществ онлайн или социального статуса. Репутация, как известно, является вездесущим, непосредственным и очень эффективным механизмом социального контроля в естественных обществах. Это - предмет исследования в социальном, управления и технологических наук. Его влияние располагается от конкурентоспособных параметров настройки, как рынки, к совместным, как фирмы, организации, учреждения и сообщества. Кроме того, репутация действует на различных уровнях агентства, индивидуального и выше-индивидуального. На выше-индивидуальном уровне, это касается групп, сообществ, коллективов и резюмировать социальные объекты (, типа фирм, корпораций, организаций, стран, культур и даже цивилизации). Это затрагивает явления различного масштаба, от каждодневной жизни до отношений между нациями. Репутация - фундаментальный инструмент общественного строя, основанного на распределенном, непосредственном социальном контроле. О  как! :Ha:

----------


## Вадимыч

> Репутация - фундаментальный инструмент общественного строя, основанного на распределенном, непосредственном социальном контроле.


*Толяныч,*ничего,что я сидя это прочитал?

----------


## PAN

> ничего,что я сидя это прочитал?


Перечитай ещё три раза, с поклонами... Завтра поставь свечку в общественном месте...
Тогда Толяныч дарует тебе прощение... :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Вадимыч*,
*PAN*,
:biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

А я и не знала о существовании некой репутации! Поэтому мне и не переживается!

----------


## tolyanich

> *Толяныч,*ничего,что я сидя это прочитал?


:biggrin:

Пылеглот. Читаешь  всякую  хрень:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Перечитай ещё три раза, с поклонами... Завтра поставь свечку в общественном месте...
> Тогда Толяныч дарует тебе прощение...


Нет, этот  вопрос  будет  решаться  на более  высоком уровне,  соответствующими  органами:cool::biggrin:

----------


## Наттка

Ребята! А поисковик в In-ku.com не хочет открываться. По запросу выдаёт информацию - где искать материал, а дальше не открываются ссылки. Или у меня так у одной? Проясните! :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Наттка*,
Здесь все написано

----------


## igord

> Нет, этот вопрос будет решаться на более высоком уровне, соответствующими органами


Да, ты никак грозишься..??? :mad: :cool:

:tongue: :biggrin:  :br:

----------


## tolyanich

> Да, ты никак грозишься..??? :mad: :cool:
> 
> :tongue: :biggrin:


Вобщем ответил бы , да  итак    нафлудили  много :Oj: :biggrin:
 :Pivo:

----------


## Samson

Уважаемые коллеги! Прочитал я всё, и понял, что истинной правды о "разводе" нам не скажут. Это был не первый "наезд" на наш форум, и такое развитие ситуации можно было предвидеть. Но разговоры о авторских правах преждевременны (ну во всяком случае в России) и во многом необоснованы, если бы надо было "убить" форум, то... уже бы. Прятать его в недружественной нам Европе, попутно изучая их законодательства, не лучший вариант. И правильно было написано одним музыкантом, что другие же как то живут, обмениваются. И чувствуя неопеделённость и некоторую неуверенность администрации форума, хотелось бы прочитать их позицию (ну как вариант на личном почтовом ящике).
Еще у меня вопросы лично к Марине - На кого расчитан "ин-ку"?
Любой из нас представляет часть коллектива, и раньше можно было найти всю свежую информацию и для лабухов, и для солистов и для ремонтников. Я так понял из ваших постов, что "всё хорошее... уже закончилось"?
А что касается авторских прав, то в этом вопросе можно дойти до абсурдов - Нам не давали свободно обмениваться минусами, теперь даже ссылками, а что дальше? Запретят петь песни (у них есть авторы), использовать тексты песен и в конце концов... ЖИТЬ... будем все отстёгивать китаёзам, они камасутру придумали.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Прочитал я всё, и понял, что истинной правды о "разводе" нам не скажут


Уржаааал! :biggrin: Если происходит разделение, это совсем не значит развод. 


> Но разговоры о авторских правах преждевременны (ну во всяком случае в России)


Почитайте прессу, уже есть конкретные примеры судебных разбирательств. 


> Еще у меня вопросы лично к Марине - На кого расчитан "ин-ку"?


Посмотрите на форум, его разделы. Мы расширяемся по мере увеличения тех пользователей, кто приходит. Да, нет обмена минусовками, и не будет. И  не только потому, что авторское право, а потому, что этого добра навалом в интернете!!! 



> раньше можно было найти всю свежую информацию и для лабухов


 Лабух, это тот, кто лабает, играет  на инструменте! И если ему интересно только накомпление базы минусовок, то это уже не лабух. При этом я прекрасно понимаю, что сегодня жизнь заставляет работать в одиночку с оркестром под мышкой. Но вы меня не убедите, что только ЭТО интересно настоящим музыкантам. А если это так, то есть другие порталы, где продолжается активный обмен, например, дружественный нам  ВКМ. 



> и для ремонтников.


А это все есть у Николая! Как был технический раздел на plus-msk, так он и сегодня существует и активно развивается.



> а что дальше?


Я не Нострдамус :smile:  Но думаю, что ничего страшного не произойдет. Кому интересно- будут общаться здесь, кому нет- найдут другие места.

----------


## rob1962

Подскажите пожалуйста куда убрали или перенесли тему "Календарные праздники" :Tu:

----------


## Mazaykina

*rob1962*,
Почитайте в беседке тему Куда пропали разделы, все станет понятно.

----------


## annikkas

*Мазаыкина*,
здравствуйте, я одна из "геологов",но с вами полностью согласна,конечно говорю не в свою пользу,но если авторское право должно быть зашишено,то думаю вы правильно поступаете.

----------


## rob1962

> *rob1962*,
> Почитайте в беседке тему Куда пропали разделы, все станет понятно.


Сходил в беседку. Спасибо, разъяснили. Да, ваш форум для нас, работников культуры единственная копилка. Лично я много почерпнул с него да и своими идеями поделился. Я бы конечно оставил темы открытыми.В народе говорят - "В гробу карманов нет".Но это Ваш форум и ваше право. Спасибо за то, что вы есть.

----------


## ташадобрая

Не оскудеет рука дающего!!!

----------


## rob1962

Не отсохнет рука берущего.

----------


## Тира

Скажите,пожалуйста, а "Доска объявлений"закрыта навсегда ?

----------


## KAlinchik

> Скажите,пожалуйста, а "Доска объявлений"закрыта навсегда ?


Новую открыли

----------


## Тира

> Новую открыли
> __________________


Как туда попасть ?

----------


## KAlinchik

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от KAlinchik 
> Новую открыли
> __________________
> 
> Как туда попасть ?


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129617

----------


## ташадобрая

Точка зрения зависит от точки сидения. (ROB)

*Добавлено через 39 секунд*

----------


## Маринэску

Извините,а почему не открывается раздел Праздники.Новый год?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Маринэску
> 
> *Регистрация: 08.12.2008
> Сообщений: 1*





> Извините,а почему не открывается раздел Праздники.Новый год?


Потому и не открывается. Даже трудно глаза поднять и прочесть посты выше или беседку...

----------


## pelemen

*Mazaykina*,
Как разместить материал на вашем форуме есть много наработок

----------


## Mazaykina

*pelemen*,
 Как я могу Вам что-то посоветовать, если даже не имею понятия, в какой конкретно раздел Вы пришли? Представьтесь, осмотритесь. :wink: :Aga:

----------


## ненька

Марина, я хочу обратиться с таким предложнием. а что если внутри темки создавать подтемы, например тема Новый год: внутри сценарии, загадки, стихи, игры, сюрпризные моменты, и т.д. мне кажется, так легче будет ориентироваться и соотвественно общаться с кем-то по данному вопросу.я не знаю насколько это возможно с технической точки зрения, но по-моему в систему все это привело бы.

----------


## Mazaykina

> что если внутри темки создавать подтемы


Это возможно, только трудно будет разобрать уже созданные темы. Ведь столько всего уже написано в одной- двух темах.

----------


## СВЕТОФОРИЧЕК

Здравствуйте. Куда Делись странички??? мне сообщение присылали со ссылками было в начале ноября через месяц мне пишут: 
СВЕТОФОРИЧЕК, вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:

   1. Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
   2. Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации.

Помогите пожалуйста ПЛИИИЗЗЗ мой адрес berloga@atnet.ru

----------


## overload

*СВЕТОФОРИЧЕК*,
 А что это за странички были?
Как правило, такая надпись появляется, если страничка (тема), на которую Вы пытаетесь выйти, либо заблокирована, либо удалена.
Это бывает, если тема признана некорректной, ненужной...

----------


## KAlinchik

> СВЕТОФОРИЧЕК,
> А что это за странички были?
> Как правило, такая надпись появляется, если страничка (тема), на которую Вы пытаетесь выйти, либо заблокирована, либо удалена.
> Это бывает, если тема признана некорректной, ненужной...


да нет,Игорь, для геологов многие разделы ведущих позакрывали, вот об этом речь и идет...

----------


## overload

*KAlinchik*,
 Сообщения были в начале ноября, пишет *СВЕТОФОРИЧЕК*,
 а подобные разделы позакрывались гораздо раньше.
Хотя - какая разница. Принцип появления подобного сообщения при открытии страницы я, в общем, описал верно.

----------


## KAlinchik

> KAlinchik,
> Сообщения были в начале ноября, пишет СВЕТОФОРИЧЕК,
> а подобные разделы позакрывались гораздо раньше.
> __________________


нет, еще месяца не прошло, как их закрыли...

----------


## SOSED

> нет, еще месяца не прошло, как их закрыли...


Ага, у музруков закрыли 19 ноября, значит у ведущих где-то 14-15.
Хотя принцип на самом деле абсолютно верный: либо некорректно ввел название темы, либо не имеешь туда доступа. Короче, хрен редьки не слаще!
Я вот только не могу понять, почему подобные вопросы задают в основном те, кто на форуме уже давно. Новички как-то не возмущаются, даже те, кто на момент закрытия тем находились здесь в пределах месяца. Как я понимаю, они сами нашли ответы на все вопросы! А вот те, кто приходил сюда как на рождественскую распродажу, сразу ломятся к админам, вместо того, чтобы изучить жизнь форума за последний месяц. Как-то это странно!

----------


## overload

Думаю, сама жизнь форума им не особо интересна. Им нужна голая информация.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Думаю, сама жизнь форума им не особо интересна. Им нужна голая информация


 :Ok: 
самое точное и корректное обьяснение....

----------


## СВЕТОФОРИЧЕК

Не могу открыть такую страницу http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105100. И еще летом много музыкальных конкурсов видела, сейчас не могу открыть например тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105100

----------


## overload

*СВЕТОФОРИЧЕК*,
 Ну как же!
Я легко, одним нажатием, открыл эту тему (обе ссылки ведут на одну и ту же тему).
Тема живёт и существует, последний ответ в ней 22 декабря, вот он...
Проверяйте свой браузер.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Тема живёт и существует,


Игореш, она открыта для тех, кто активен, как пользователь. А для тех, кто приходит сюда, как ты правильно выразился за 


> Им нужна голая информация.


разделы закрыты. Если есть вопросы- пусть читают темы "Куда пропали разделы".

----------


## overload

Ах, вот оно как... я просто не знал....
Прошу прощения за мои ответы, в таком случае.
Влез, в чего не знал точно.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Прошу прощения за мои ответы, в таком случае.


А твои ответы, как раз правильные. :wink:

----------


## overload

Ну почему же правильные. Давайте внесём ясность.
Я раньше думал, что только те темы, которые удалены, заблокированы или ушли в небытие, недоступны.
Я просто не думал, что есть некоторые ограничения.
Видимо, невнимательно читал Правила.

----------


## Ладушка

> Я вот только не могу понять, почему подобные вопросы задают в основном те, кто на форуме уже давно. Новички как-то не возмущаются,


Новички просто не знают об этих разделах. Пока не наберут  необходимое количество сообщений. А вот старички-геологи  которым не было надобности писать ( всё  на блюдечке...)  возмущаются больше всего. 
*overload*,
Заходи к нам чаще, дорогой!:smile:

----------


## muzini

Здравствуй, новый форум! Вернее, уже старый:smile:
 Я думала MSK умер совсем... Если бы не письмо какого-то форумчанина о моих недействительных ссылках, так бы и сидела только на своем форуме.
А тут так интересно стало!
 Где бы свои темки найти. Так давно это было.. Я бы ссылочки обновила:smile:
 С прибольшим уважением к тем, кто сохранил хоть часть старого форума :Ok:

----------


## overload

*muzini*,
 Сохранить архив может  только Админ... и то, не всегда получается и не всегда нужно.
Если может помочь такая информация, то форум разделён на две части. Половина (в основном, техническая) осталась на старом адресе. Общение и делёжка мнениями и творчеством - в основном, тут.
Если Ваши темы касались минусовок - то их нет ни там, ни здесь, с глубоким сожалением к Вам разуверяю.
По вопросу восстановления лучше всего обратиться к Николаю. Если тут кто может помочь по восстановлению подобной информации - так это только он.

----------


## Mazaykina

*muzini*,
Марин, так это не сложно. Заходишь в свой профиль (вверху справа) и кликаешь- на Статистику там увидишь- Найти все сообщения от... и будет тебе счастье. :biggrin:
А вообще- проще новую тему открыть или в ныне действующих отписываться.

----------


## muzini

*Mazaykina,overload,* спасибо за информацию. Вот пройдет новогодний аврал и обязательно займусь этим. Энергию же надо куда-то на отдыхе девать:smile:

----------


## марина С

очень хочется пообщаться в тематических разделах, но там теперь тишина...
все валится в одну кучу. жалко.:redface:

----------


## Mazaykina

> очень хочется пообщаться в тематических разделах, но там теперь тишина...


Странные у вас выводы. Кто хочет- тот находит общение, а вообще-то у всех сейчас работа в самом разгаре.

----------


## марина С

> Кто хочет- тот находит общение, а вообще-то у всех сейчас работа в самом разгаре


общения хватает.
понимаю, что в преддверии нового года многим недосуг отвлекаться от работы.
хотя многие находят пару минуток.

может я не так выразилась, или не так меня поняли...
просто сейчас в основном общение идет на определенных страничках и там всё вперемешку.
нашла интересные для меня темы, начала общение.
оставила сообщения в некоторых разделах, так они там последними и остались.
как то не очень прилично общаться самой с собой.

----------


## KAlinchik

девочки, не придумывайте!
общение идет во всех актуальных на данный момент темах...
после праздников книзу скатятся все новогодние темки, всплывут 14 и 23 февраля и 8 марта, после Пасхи свадебная тематика наверх полезет...
 все как всегда...обычная жизнь активного форума...

----------


## Mazaykina

> все как всегда...обычная жизнь активного форума...


Лучше и не скажешь.  :Ok:

----------


## марина С

очень жду этого момента!

----------


## Kescha

всем доброго дня!всё  внимательно прочитала и согласна со всем...вот только незнаю кто я- " новичок " или старый " геолог " ?

*Добавлено через 12 минут*



> Новички просто не знают об этих разделах.


,...если " новичок "-то когда я " партизанила "  я зачитывалась ( заметьте-зачитывалась )этими разделами.


> А вот старички-геологи которым не было надобности писать ( всё на блюдечке...) возмущаются больше всего.


,...если " новичок "-то когда я " партизанила "  я зачитывалась ( заметьте-зачитывалась )этими разделами.

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
(извените 2 раза ушло )если я "старый геолог " (выйдя из " подполья "  )я говорила ( и буду говорить   неустанно  ),только  спасибо ,восхищаясь вашими трудами.

----------


## Запах Дождя

здравствуйте, а можно ввести жалобу на сообщение и в личке? Значок треугольника? Есть же настырные люди, спамят в личку... С просьбами, переходящими в требования. Спасибо!

----------


## Mazaykina

> здравствуйте, а можно ввести жалобу на сообщение и в личке?


К счастью, мы не можем читать лички, поэтому к сожалению, и помочь тут не в состоянии. Но если спамер, у которого нет ни одного сообщения на форуме присылает какую-то пургу- вы скопируйте его сообщение и ник и перешлите кому-нибудь из администрации, мы его удалим СРАЗУ. Если это форумчанин надоедливый, придется разбираться или в теме, или лично.

----------


## Волдед

> придется разбираться или в теме, или лично.


Верно!!! :mad:

----------


## Florimell

я прошу прошения, может я чего-то не разглядела - у меня такой вопрос - свадебная тематика и общение на тему свадеб доступна только бывалым, а новичкам нет? Есть что сказать, просто не знаю с чего начать - с "пустых" сообщений в беседке. Я в основном свадьбами занимаюсь, поэтому могу быть полезна, но что-то никак разобраться не могу!:mad: Помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Mazaykina

> на тему свадеб доступна только бывалым, а новичкам нет?


А вы себя к какой группе относите? 



> Есть что сказать, просто не знаю с чего начать - с "пустых" сообщений в беседке.


Считаете, что все остальные разделы с пустыми разговорами? 
Собственно, тема давно уже обсуждена, возвращаться нет смысла. Читайте "пустые" темы в беседке по этому вопросу.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Я в основном свадьбами занимаюсь, поэтому могу быть полезна, но что-то никак разобраться не могу! Помогите, пожалуйста.


попробуйте быть полезной в этой темке:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621

----------


## Florimell

> А вы себя к какой группе относите? 
> 
> Считаете, что все остальные разделы с пустыми разговорами? 
> Собственно, тема давно уже обсуждена, возвращаться нет смысла. Читайте "пустые" темы в беседке по этому вопросу.


Я, конечно, понимаю, что жираф большой - ему виднее))), что вы руководство - но я так понимаю, что вы считаете, что все те, кто именно на сайте не общается, тот бесполезен для сайта...?
Хочу сказать и сразу же поблагодарить пользователя Орбита, с этой девушкой по вопросам организации бизнеса - много общалась в аське, а не на сайте, с ней делилась программами - это, конечно, не идёт в ваш зачёт!? Хотя спасибо сайту, что тут можно познакомится с интересными людьми...!!!! :Ok: 

к вопросу, к кому я себя отношу...я не геолог-наблюдатель, но и не завсегдатый... Я бы очень хотела каждый день общаться, только боюсь я не потяну по -времени - у меня маленький ребёнок и я работаю в агентстве и в магазине, как говорится, до упада, занимаюсь только организацией праздников.
Понимаю, что обмениваться опытом - важно и интересно, но чтоб по вашим меркам, стать профессионалом, нужно 100 или 200 сообщений в беседке.

как я поняла сайт - семья - чужаков не очень то принимаете!((( :frown:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
KAlinchik,  Спасибо за поддержку, надеюсь, что я смогу быть полезна для вас и вашего форума... :Ok: :smile:

----------


## solist64

> Понимаю, что обмениваться опытом - важно и интересно, но чтоб по вашим меркам, стать профессионалом, нужно 100 или 200 сообщений в беседке.


Чтобы стать профессионалом такие сообщения. как ваше вообще бесполезны! Нужно работать! Покажите то, что вы считаете нужным. Агенства( не имею ввиду ваше потому, что не знаю) часто занимаются таким образом сбором информации для своих ведущих, И не переубеждайте - столкнулся! А когда отказываешь им в видеоматериале почтой и просишь пригласить клиента и показать ему материал, сразу перестаешь  быть для них интересным! У нас не просто сайгде расположены сценарии! Это* ФОРУМ*. А само это слово предполагает общение. Вот и все! Просто, как дважды два! И то что новичкам не рады - неправда. Не рады потребителям - ДА!

----------


## Mazaykina

> как я поняла сайт - семья - чужаков не очень то принимаете!(((


Вы в своем посте раз 5 написали слово *сайт*. Неужели за год  (это срок вашего пребывания, может и нечастого, но все же..)  нельзя было понять, что у нас не сайт, а форум? Трудно общаться? Я прекрасно понимаю... но сказать спасибо тоже трудно? Неужели за все время пребывания Вы всего 5 моментов для себя нашли интересных? (столько спасибок у вас в профиле стоит).  Пишите, что можете быть полезной только в свадьбах? Странно, а я обратила внимание, что и в детских разделах вам есть, что сказать. Только утруждаться вряд ли хочется... Я это так расцениваю. Зато, как пропали свадебные разделы, сразу забили тревогу.
Сергей все очень хорошо и правильно написал. Некоторые сюда приходят для получения информации, но большая часть пользователей- для общения с единомышленниками и как следствие - нахождение друзей в разных странах.  
Да, меня задело ваше выражение про бестолковое общение в беседке, но не как администратора, а как обычного пользователя...

----------


## KAlinchik

> KAlinchik, Спасибо за поддержку, надеюсь, что я смогу быть полезна для вас и вашего форума...





> я не потяну по -времени - у меня маленький ребёнок и я работаю в агентстве и в магазине, как говорится, до упада


у меня тоже 2 маленьких детей, муж, куча друзей, которые требуют внимания,тяжелая служба с раннего утра и до позднего вечера и заказы по свободным от службы выходным...
но я без форума уже жить не могу и каждый день нахожу время принять в нем активное участие...и большинство форумчан такие же занятые люди...
так что , Танюша,  нужно просто суметь расставить приоритеты... если нужен форум- и ты вольешься и будешь сюда стремиться...

----------


## Florimell

Да, в общем, на полное понимание я и не рассчитывала, у вас всё, как и во всём мире, нужно заслужить, а насчет "спасибо" раньше я и не знала. Незнание законов не освобождает от ответственности). Виртуальным общением на форумах до вашего не занималась, поэтому правил чётких не знала. 
Я надеюсь, что смогу быть ФОРУМУ полезна. А вообще, в людях нужно стараться хорошее находить, доброе видеть (прошу прошения за излишнюю сентиментальность), не все потребители, разумеется...

Может, конечно, не в тематику немного, но хочу написать, что наверно, как и все, когда начинала работать брала (слизывала, откровенно говоря с других ведущих), но со временем поняла необходимость стиля и почерка. Сто раз уже убедилась и "вдалбливаю" своим коллегам, что любой (даже самый хороший) материал "слизанный" идет гораздо хуже, чем отточенный и придуманный самим ведущим. Любой материал нужно рассматривать через призму своего взгляда, дорабатывать, привносить новое. А самое главное, когда пишу сценарии для своих праздников, представляю себя гостем и задаю себе вопрос, как бы я отреагировала и восприняла происходящее...

Большое спасибо за отклики, конструктивная критика и работа над собой - лучший двигатель профессионального роста :wink: :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я надеюсь, что смогу быть ФОРУМУ полезна.


Тань, ты пойми главное: здесь на форуме лежит столько материала, что за всю жизнь не используешь.  Главное не материал, а люди. :wink:

----------


## Florimell

> Агенства( не имею ввиду ваше потому, что не знаю) часто занимаются таким образом сбором информации для своих ведущих, И не переубеждайте - столкнулся! !


Да, мои программы даже в моём городе слизывают...согласна с вами.:frown: Я не позиционирую свою деятельность, как агентство и не выступаю посредником ( только в редких случаях). Свадьбы меня интересуют в большей степени, так как ряд дополнительных услуг, позволяют мне предлагать качественный продукт ( Я занимаюсь свадебной флористикой, дизайном украшений из живых и искусственных цветов, сейчас делаем бокалы с акриловой лепкой и ручной росписью).
А вообще спектр деятельности большой, например, сейчас совместно с правительством области и благотворительным фондом, организуем благотворительный марафон -"СЕРДЦЕ". Серия конкурсов и концертов в поддержку детей с ограниченными возможностями и лишённых родительской ласки и опеки. Режиссирую концерты и отдаю программы детским домам просто за один счастливый взгляд ребёнка.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Всем Вам спасибо за понимание :Ok:

----------


## solist64

> Виртуальным общением на форумах до вашего не занималась, поэтому правил чётких не знала.


Если бы вы обратили внимание на все темы форума. то, наверное заметили бы. что общение уже давно вышло за рамки виртуального, по всему бывшему Союзу проходят встречи форумчан. Вот где есть все! И общение в реале и материал и такая обстановка, как будто встретились старые друзья, а не виртуальные собеседники - такой стоит драйв!

----------


## Tatuana

Я не могу делать вложения почему-то...:frown: Хотя до этого делала...Чем провинилась? :Tu:

----------


## Tatuana

Товарищ админ! Ау!  :Tu:  Обратите внимание ...на наше состояние...:biggrin: Хочу выставить фото - не могу :Tu:

----------


## юрик71

*Tatuana*,
обрати внимание внизу Ваши права в разделе!

----------


## Tatuana

> *Tatuana*,
> обрати внимание внизу Ваши права в разделе!


Спасибо конечно, большое. Я уже давно обратила. Но дело в том, что я могла до некоторых пор делать вложения. а теперь почему-то у меня этих прав не стало:frown: Вот я и пытаюсь выяснить, что ж я сделала не так?

----------


## Mazaykina

*Tatuana*,
 Извини, не знаю вашего имени. Ничего с вашим профилем не делалось. Для всех одинаковые условия: фотографии через различные серверы (например, этот [IMG]http://*********ru/[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/35951.gif[/IMG]. Ссылка на него есть в быстром ответе), а на счет mp3 файлов, думаю, понятно- никто не может этого делать. На форуме эта функция отсутствует.

----------


## Tatuana

Всем спасибо за беспокойство! Видимо я чего-то перепутала.:eek: Начну учиться с начала...

----------


## Подмосковочка

Ураааааааа! Я снова на форуме!!! Три дня без нашего "дома"- и я чуть не заболела...Как хорошо что мы есть)))

----------


## Ларисочка

Спасибо админам за то,что сохранили нам форум!!!! Но есть и плюс в этом ужасном проишествии:у всех была возможность оценить неоценимое))))))))

----------


## elena-perla

Извините, может вопрос не по теме... Месяца три меня здесь не было, а тут все вдруг по другому стало. То, что забанили, с этим еще кое-как разобралась, но почему сообщения показываются только одно на страницу - не понятно. Может, где-то что-то нажать нужно? А то как-то не удобно получается. То страницу время от времени перелистываешь, а теперь чтобы следующее сообщение прочесть, нужно обновить страницу. Интернет-то у меня не безлимитный, да и медленный очень к тому же. А полезных сообщений писать сейчас не могу, по причине бана. Что так?

----------


## KAlinchik

> А полезных сообщений писать сейчас не могу, по причине бана


если б Вы были забанены, Вы б вообще не смогли тут ничего написать...

----------


## elena-perla

> Вы б вообще не смогли тут ничего написать


А что, бывает и такое??? :eek: Значит, я еще отделалась легким испугом! :smile:

----------


## sabakabarabaka1

мариночка, удачи!!!!!!!!1

*Добавлено через 25 секунд*
всех благ вам!!!!!!

----------


## Наталья Клещевникова

Да действительно,столько дней без форума!!!!!!!Словно почва из под ног уплыла(передаю свои ощущения),Но только сейчас тычусь,словно котенок слепой,кроме того,что написать сообщения ничего не могу,особенно как фото выложить волнует,ну и перепугались мы все,что больше не встретимся!!!!!!

----------


## NikaPearl

Сайт  - форум очень люблю! Но сегодня просто в ШОКЕ от его дизайна и графики.
Написала уже в личку создателям, а здесь повторюсь: психологически новая цветовая гамма, вензеля и изменения в целом- просто ДАВЯТ
Хорошо хоть боковые коричневые "кирпичи" убрали .
 Психология цвета в рекламе вообще не учитывалась (или сайт дизайнеру попался не в хорошем настроении) -

Коричнево-черные боковины- это НЕЧТО!

В общем ИМХО - ЖУТЬ!

Надеюсь, что привыкну, но пока..

----------


## Mazaykina

> Сайт  - форум очень люблю! Но сегодня просто в ШОКЕ от его дизайна и графики.
> Написала уже в личку создателям, а здесь повторюсь: психологически новая цветовая гамма, вензеля и изменения в целом- просто ДАВЯТ
> Хорошо хоть боковые коричневые "кирпичи" убрали .
>  Психология цвета в рекламе вообще не учитывалась (или сайт дизайнеру попался не в хорошем настроении) -
> 
> Коричнево-черные боковины- это НЕЧТО!
> 
> В общем ИМХО - ЖУТЬ!
> 
> Надеюсь, что привыкну, но пока..


 Вы ж наверное, понимаете, что у каждого свои ощущения и свои вкусы. Поэтому ДЛЯ ТЕХ, кому не нравится новый дизайн *СПОКОЙНО, без негатива для себя И ДРУГИХ (в том числе администрации, которая старается все поставить на свои места)*- меняете стиль на традиционный, который существует на тысячах форумах vBulletin.  Это делается одним кликом, который находится внизу слева. Я вам еще вчера показала на эту кнопку 


> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3821720

----------


## solist64

> Сайт  - форум очень люблю! Но сегодня просто в ШОКЕ от его дизайна и графики.
> Написала уже в личку создателям, а здесь повторюсь: психологически новая цветовая гамма, вензеля и изменения в целом- просто ДАВЯТ
> Хорошо хоть боковые коричневые "кирпичи" убрали .
>  Психология цвета в рекламе вообще не учитывалась (или сайт дизайнеру попался не в хорошем настроении) -
> 
> Коричнево-черные боковины- это НЕЧТО!
> 
> В общем ИМХО - ЖУТЬ!
> 
> Надеюсь, что привыкну, но пока..


Не уверен, что вы любите форум, скорее пользуете! Вы даже не предствляете, сколько труда вложено, чтобы перенести его на новый ресурс. Вот тут действительно - ЖУТЬ!!! И все это для нас и для *ВАС* конкретно. И заметьте! Абсолютно без затрат с вашей стороны! Примите, пожалуйста, как подарок, а дареному коню в зубы не смотрят!

----------


## NikaPearl

Серега (полагаю, сее обращение не оскорбит , ибо так себя предложили называть Вы сами) :) :)
Ответить, конечно, могу - однако не считаю нужным превращать данную тему в..сами знаете что).
Посему с Вами лично дебатов не будет :)

 МАРИШКА! ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо - Вы не просто Админ, а АДМИНИЩЕ :)
*Четко, конкретно, по существу. А главное ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНО* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

Ребят, не ссорьтесь! я вас всех люблю!!! Лень за смайликом лезть, а в быстром режиме пока нет.:))))
Дааа. еще очень важно!!! У меня ПОКА не читается личная почта. Поэтому все, что вы мне хотите сказать- пишите в скайп или на почту.

----------


## Galina NWKZ

Мариночка, доброй ночи! Пишу по просьбе нашей Юльки-Танцульки. Она не может войти на форум. 
Помогите, пожалуйста, человеку.

Вот дословно её сообщение, прислала по Майлу:
*Я не могу второй день зайти на наш форум. Сначала пишут что пароль не верен, я меняю пароль, но всё равно у меня выходит что ошибка, я не имею прав заходить на форум пишут. Отправляю запрос на смену пароля, и тоже не могу зайти*
Надеемся, что всё получится.
Насколько я, бездарь, понимаю - дело в каких-то куках?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Мариночка, доброй ночи! Пишу по просьбе нашей Юльки-Танцульки. Она не может войти на форум. 
> Помогите, пожалуйста, человеку.


Пусть она выйдет со мной на связь в скайпе или по емейлу.

----------


## elena-perla

Снова выпала в осадок из-за болезни, а тут такие перемены... Кто объяснит - для чего? И что тут теперь нового? Ну, пока заметила, что "спасибо" уже не говорим. Что еще? Заранее благодарю!

----------


## alenat

Что-то никак не могу разобраться с поиском - он еще не до конца настроен или проинструктируйте как искать , пиииз

----------


## Lana-1969

Здравствуйте! Пожалуйста,дайте ответ на вопрос.Я зарегестрировалась в мае 2010 г, свободно заходила в раздел Сценарии для детских садов, читала и скачивала информацию в течении недели,сама ничего не размещала.Спустя почти год.решила опять зайти в этот подраздел,но мне доступ закрыт.Что нужно сделать .чтоб опять иметь доступ.Заранее спасибо за ответ.

----------


## PAN

*Lana-1969*, 
Здравствуйте...
Ответ прост...
Ваши действия, описанные выше, на нашем ресурсе подходят под классическое описание... Таких обычно называют "геологами"...





> зарегестрировалась в мае 2010 г, свободно заходила в раздел Сценарии для детских садов, читала и скачивала информацию в течении недели,сама ничего не размещала.



Да, вы пользовались информацией, копали вглубь и вширь, не осознавая того непреложного факта, что форум - это прежде всего площадка для общения...

С некоторых пор администрация ресурса пришла к выводу, что такие активные геологи, как вы, должны быть ограничены в правах просмотра... Тут ничего не поделать... Решение принято...





> Что нужно сделать .чтоб опять иметь доступ


Ответ напрашивается, как вы догадываетесь...
Нужно общаться...
Нужно пройтись по ШИРОЧАЙШЕМУ нашему форуму, познакомиться с людьми, написать здесь, написать там, поговорить, показать себя... Сами не заметите, как у вас наберется 30 информативных сообщений, и ограничения будут сняты... Но, уверяю вас, после этого вы уже не сможете тупо сидеть и скачивать... Вы включитесь в общение... Или посчитаете нас неинтересными и покинете навсегда..... (хотя вряд ли...)

Удачи... :flower:

----------


## Lana-1969

Огромное спасибо за быстрый отклик на мой вопрос и за ваше разъяснение.Считаю ,что вы совершенно правы.Буду с удовольствием объщаться.

----------


## мамка

Да-а-а-а-... Изменения произошли глобальные. По некоторым причинам я какое-то время отсутствовала. А теперь не могу понять, почему не везде можно посмотреть информацию и не везде, где можно зайти, разрешается участвовать с перепиской. Вот есть страничка "давайте познакомимся" - так там я почему-то вообще не могу ничего написать (мне не разрешено). Что-то я вообще не могу понять. И что означает пометки в некоторых темах "личное", как туда можно попасть, за какие заслуги?

----------


## мамка

Прошу прощения! Немного не дочитала, как я поняла причина моих ограничений - это моё редкое появление и мало общения. Постараюсь исправиться  :Smile3:

----------


## Шампанская

Здравствуйте. Пожалуйста, обьясните, каким образом происходит покупка "Изюминок". Конкретные действия... Извиняюсь, что так недалека в этом вопросе :-)

----------

Лилия60 (13.11.2018)

----------


## IGalkina

Марина, здравствуйте! Спасибо, за то что нам - казахстанцам предоставлен целый раздел на форуме. Но, простите за поправку. Вернее было бы написать /назвать/ не казахский педагогический раздел, а Казахстанский. Простите,если написала не туда. Модераторы, пожалуйста перенесите это сообщение по назначению. Заранее благодарна.

----------

Лилия60 (13.11.2018)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Вернее было бы написать /назвать/ не казахский педагогический раздел, а Казахстанский.


Исправляю. Спасибо за подсказку!!!

----------

Лилия60 (13.11.2018)

----------


## IGalkina

> Исправляю. Спасибо за подсказку!!!


Огромное спасибо!

----------

Лилия60 (13.11.2018)

----------


## Ольгия

Добрый вечер! Очень благодарна всем создателям нашего форума, и особенно Марине Админовне, за то общение и те возможности, которые даёт нам форум!
Но хочу поделиться, какие неудобства возникли в связи с нововведением - выскакивающим Источником,то есть  адресной строкой:
Ранее копируя какой-либо текстовый материал и создавая вордовский документ, можно было без проблем сразу вставить в оглавление и ник скопированного автора, и название самого материала. Теперь же это не получается. Далее сам вордовский документ. Текст получается на голубом фоне, и эта заливка не убирается.
Ещё далее. Если копирование состоит из нескольких фрагментов, то этот Источник столько раз и печатается. Приходится все предыдущие удалять, оставляя только последний. Раздражает, конечно, но это самое меньшее неудобство из перечисленных.
С уважением, ваш активный пользователь)))

----------

nezabudka-8s (20.01.2017), Лилия60 (13.11.2018)

----------


## Ольгия

И ещё заметила один неприятный момент: Текст копируется без абзацев, а сплошняком, будь то стих или проза.
Вот это, пожалуй, самый неприятный момент!!!!

----------

nezabudka-8s (20.01.2017), Лилия60 (13.11.2018)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> хочу поделиться, какие неудобства возникли в связи с нововведением - выскакивающим Источником,то есть адресной строкой:


Олечка, спасибо за сигнал. Администрация установила новый скрипт на форуме с благой целью: чтобы при копировании текста с форума автоматически указывался источник. Но у скрипта оказались "побочные эффекты", неудобные для пользователей. 




> Раздражает, конечно, но это самое меньшее неудобство из перечисленных.
> С уважением, ваш активный пользователь)))


По просьбам трудящихся новый скрипт убран.)) Всё вернулось на круги своя. :Grin:  
Остаётся надежда на сознательность пользователей, что они сами будут ссылаться на наш форум и на авторов при копировании материалов.

----------

berryX (21.01.2017), Borkova Pavlovo (21.01.2017), elen82 (21.01.2017), Valenta (20.01.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (20.01.2017), Лилия60 (13.11.2018), Лильчик (20.01.2017), Ольгия (20.01.2017), Славина (21.01.2017)

----------


## Barguzenok

Хочу рассказать о своих впечатлениях о новом (красном) цвете в оформлении сайта. Уж очень он тревожный... Каждый раз кажется, что с компьютером что-то случилось (вирус, ошибка...). Для меня (паникёрши) - это не останется без последствий. Пару лет жизни, такие нервы, точно слижут)))))

----------

Лилия60 (13.11.2018)

----------


## ludmila_zub

> Хочу рассказать о своих впечатлениях о новом (красном) цвете в оформлении сайта. Уж очень он тревожный... Каждый раз кажется, что с компьютером что-то случилось (вирус, ошибка...). Для меня (паникёрши) - это не останется без последствий. Пару лет жизни, такие нервы, точно слижут)))))


полностью поддерживаю..... думала, что я одна такая.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

У меня наверное нервишки покрепче,но я заметила что раньше форум загружался быстрее.Сейчас приходиться немного подождать.И это не очень удобно.

----------


## жанна татаринова

> полностью поддерживаю..... думала, что я одна такая.


нет, нет, я тоже напряглась, когда увидела это

----------

Лилия60 (13.11.2018)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Хочу рассказать о своих впечатлениях о новом (красном) цвете в оформлении сайта. Уж очень он тревожный... Каждый раз кажется, что с компьютером что-то случилось (вирус, ошибка...). Для меня (паникёрши) - это не останется без последствий. Пару лет жизни, такие нервы, точно слижут)))))





> полностью поддерживаю.... думала, что я одна такая.





> нет, нет, я тоже напряглась, когда увидела это


"Пугающие" красные полосы убраны! :Yahoo:  Огромная благодарность администратору форума Мариночке Зайкиной!  :flower:  :Oj:

----------

Barguzenok (15.05.2017), Лилия60 (13.11.2018)

----------


## elen82

> "Пугающие" красные полосы убраны!


УРА!!!!! :Yahoo:   Меня тоже нервировали. Марина, спасибо!!!!

----------

Лилия60 (13.11.2018)

----------


## ludmila_zub

> Огромная благодарность администратору форума Мариночке Зайкиной!


Спасибо, Марина и все кто к дизайну причастен!!!!!!

----------

Лилия60 (13.11.2018)

----------

